# █◄|خدمة توصيل®لتوصيل طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر||في الرياض0542041514||►█▌



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: █◄|خدمة توصيل®لتوصيل طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر||في الرياض0542041514||*

الله يووفقك اخووي


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: █◄|خدمة توصيل®لتوصيل طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر||في الرياض0542041514||*

موووفق عزيزي ....


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: █◄|خدمة توصيل®لتوصيل طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر||في الرياض0542041514||*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

